# Bbq



## JohnMtl (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello!

Really basic question: are BBQ (not gas ones) allowed in appartments in Tokyo or Yokohama? 

Will be moving there soon and most likely into appartment and dont know if they are allowed.


----------

